# KenK information



## KenK (Jan 18, 2008)

Last night they let me leave the hospital.

Last Saturday, I went to the ER because my foot was super swollen and I had a puffy eye. 

They checked a lot of stuff, blood tests first and then for clots in leg.  Something positive came back in the blood....they said I needed to stay 'overnite'.

That turned out to 6 days until blood said clear ( still infection in foot).

No visitors ( except wife - who was allowed to stay overnite). 

This hospital had a desk in your room for your lap top, ethernet connections free, ( but I didn't bring the lap top).  Wireless was tried, ( I asked) but they had too much med radio wave that interferred....so they use wires to connect.  They offer free ( no charge to room) ethernet cables & allow all differnet OS systems.  

They were worried about something called Mesa something.  I am trying to find the correct spelling to see why I needed continious IV antibitoics & not sent home with the pills I now have to take.   

So...beware.  If they think you have Mesa something.....they may keep you for a while.


----------



## CMF (Jan 18, 2008)

*MRSA?*

The caution may have been a result of a possible MRSA infection.

Glad you are all healed up.

Charles


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 18, 2008)

I pray all is well,now you can relax and enjoy Ford Colony this golf season.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 18, 2008)

Poor Ken! I'm sorry to hear you went through all this. Hope things are better now.


----------



## charford (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad to hear that you're out of hospital. MRSA can be life-threatening. 

Here's another link MRSA


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 18, 2008)

heal up quick!  hope its nothing major!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 18, 2008)

MRSA is an resistant form of staph infection. It is generally treated with I.V. vancomycin. I have seen people go home with a special I.V. site and a home health nurse that comes by daily to administer the antibiotics.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 19, 2008)

There was a piece on 60 Minutes about MRSA - something about an alarming number of kids on a high school football team getting it from rug burns from the astroturf.  It sounded really nasty meaning scary and quite high risk.

Glad you're going well!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 19, 2008)

Glad to hear you are better Ken.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 19, 2008)

caribbeansun said:


> There was a piece on 60 Minutes about MRSA - something about an alarming number of kids on a high school football team getting it from rug burns from the astroturf.  It sounded really nasty meaning scary and quite high risk.
> 
> Glad you're going well!




Keep in mind that the media does add a dose of sensationalism to their stories. They almost always choose the rarest and nastiest cases out there. 

Anyone remember when they were running scare shows on flesh eating bacteria? We'll, it had been out there for years and it's still out there today. It's just not as sensational or headling grabbing if you keep running the same show over and over again. 

This isn't to say the community aquired MRSA or hospital aquired MRSA isn't a nasty little bug. Just beware of any news media reporting adding a little extra to their reports to make viewers want to watch their program. Just like TS salesman, they might be providing you information but in the end they really just have something to sell.


----------



## Kay H (Jan 19, 2008)

Ken,

Hope all goes well. Yhe infection can be VERY serious.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 20, 2008)

No question about that - remember the SARS scare in Toronto?  Most of that was hype.



dougp26364 said:


> Keep in mind that the media does add a dose of sensationalism to their stories. They almost always choose the rarest and nastiest cases out there.


----------



## KenK (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the good wishes.  Charles was right with those letters.

       Hope I feel ok to have a get together down here!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 20, 2008)

Please be aware there are two different kinds of MRSA :community aquired MRSA or hospital aquired MRSA 

The hospital aquired MRSA is harder to get rid of since it is senitive to fewer antibiotics but generally doesn't cause alot of problems.

The Community aquired MRSA,even though it is senitive to more antibiotics, it can develope into very serious infections. Anything that looks like a bug bite which gets worse over a couple days should be seen by a medical professional ASAP.

Good Luck Ken!!


----------



## JLB (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad to hear you're OK!

Overreaction?  We heard the following on the way to the Orlando airport last Friday.

A Brooklyn construction worker got a bump on the head.  When he went to the ER for stitches, they insisted on doing a rectal exam.  When he objected, the police were called in and he was restrained while the exam was performed.

 

Then he was arrested.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 20, 2008)

It's not quite that simple. Here's the AP story on that construction worker. A quote:

"His lawyer, Gerrard M. Marrone, said he and Persaud later learned the exam was one way of determining whether he had suffered spinal damage in the accident."


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2008/01/16/national/a075247S94.DTL&tsp=1


----------



## JLB (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, that's what the DJs explained after having a little fun with it, like, they took him to jail where he got another exam.   

The DJs were an excellent guy and gal morning team who had just made #1 in the ratings.  They were excellent.  After a few more ad libs, they played a song The Colo-rectal Surgeon, which was hilarious.

But, I sense we have had enough of this and should on.   

Come to think of it, it reminds me what the manager at Sandpiper Beach Club called me.



wackymother said:


> It's not quite that simple. Here's the AP story on that construction worker. A quote:
> 
> "His lawyer, Gerrard M. Marrone, said he and Persaud later learned the exam was one way of determining whether he had suffered spinal damage in the accident."
> 
> ...


----------



## applegirl (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope you will be in the clear soon!  Sending prayers your way. Always enjoy your posts (here and at TA!)

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow Ken just what you don't need.  Hope you're doing much better and didn't scare Barbara too much!


----------



## Dani (Jan 21, 2008)

Ken,

  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 29, 2008)

*Anyone heard from KenK ..... since he was in the hospital*



KenK said:


> Last night they let me leave the hospital.
> 
> Last Saturday, I went to the ER because my foot was super swollen and I had a puffy eye.
> 
> ...




removed at martys request


----------



## suzanne (Mar 30, 2008)

Ken, glad your feeling better. MRSA is a nasty staff infection. Hubby's boss's 13 year old daughter had it. She was in intensive care for 3 weeks and almost lost her leg. She is well now and back at school. They think she got it in gym class where she got a small scratch on her leg.

Take care and get well soon.

Suzanne


----------



## swift (Mar 30, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> *removed at martys request*





We are not sure how Ken is he has not logged on in a while which is why Marty posted the above message.  If anyone has heard from him please let us know. We are getting worried.




suzanne said:


> Ken, glad your feeling better. MRSA is a nasty staff infection. Hubby's boss's 13 year old daughter had it. She was in intensive care for 3 weeks and almost lost her leg. She is well now and back at school. They think she got it in gym class where she got a small scratch on her leg.
> 
> Take care and get well soon.
> 
> Suzanne


----------



## Pat H (Mar 30, 2008)

Ken's cell phone # is posted on this thread:
www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53585&page=2

I called but got a message that it was not accepting calls. I sure hope he is okay.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 30, 2008)

Would TUG Improvements have contact info for him? Could they call directly? I'm worried.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Ken ... just found this thread and hope all is OK with you.   Missed our annual dinner at Primavera in Ft. Laud this year.  Hope you and Barbara are well.

Brian


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2008)

Tuggers who have Ken's home and cell phone numbers haven't been able to reach him at either number and he hasn't logged on to TUG since Feb. 19.  If anyone knows how to contact Ken in Florida, please contact a Mod or Admin with that info. - Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2008)

ive tried all the personal numbers I have for him and get the same results as others who have the same numbers.

many many people are working on trying to get more information...but any and all help would be greatly appreciative!


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 31, 2008)

I just checked Trip Advisor, and Ken was contributing to its forums and doing reviews regularly from Florida through February 19, 2008.  After that, there's nothing...  I sent an email through their system, in hopes it will be seen, although it doesn't appear he's online at all.

Fern


----------



## JudyS (Mar 31, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> I just checked Trip Advisor, and Ken was contributing to its forums and doing reviews regularly from Florida through February 19, 2008.  After that, there's nothing...  I sent an email through their system, in hopes it will be seen, although it doesn't appear he's online at all.
> 
> Fern


Oh, my!  I hope Ken is OK.  

My mom had problems with MRSA in the last few years of her life, and I feel it was one of the factors that contributed to her death.  MRSA can vary tremendously in severity, from a simple boil (albeit one that may be very hard to get rid of) to something that is fatal regardless of which medications are tried. 

I think the most reassuring thing in this thread is that Ken said his doctors were aware that he had a potentially serious problem and were looking into possible complications such as blood clots.  I wish my mother's doctors had been as thorough.


----------

